
Creator Mansions, Shitposts and Chief Meme Officers - brettgoldstein3
https://socialstudies.substack.com/p/creator-mansions-shitposts-and-chief
======
pdog
What's with all the emojis?

I tried reading the article, but I gave up after twenty or so emojis. They're
attention-grabbing for no reason.

There's something seriously off-putting about so many emojis in an article
written by an adult. It's like the author doesn't even care about his own
writing.

~~~
JeremyBanks
If that’s a lot of emoji to you, you’re going to be in for some pain as more
zoomers age into the workplace. This wouldn’t be out of place in professional
communication at several places I’ve worked.

